# More ... > Exchange and mart >  WANTED : Nuc - Aberdeen area

## emcampbell

Hi all,

I am looking for people who might be selling a nuc in the next few months in the Aberdeenshire area or slightly afield ! 

Cheers

Ewan

----------


## The Drone Ranger

I take it nobody sent you a queen in the trachael mite survey then  :Smile: 

I'm sure somebody will PM you with an offer of a Nuc
If you have rape in your area its always worth sticking a bait hive out with some swarm lure (from Thornes)
Lot's of swarming around the tail end of the rape crop as the nectar flow drops off
And they're free  :Smile:

----------

